# Need a Steelhead Taxidermist!



## Sharpstick001 (Mar 26, 2012)

Im looking for a taxidermist/artist to do a skin mount on my 31" steelhead,i caught a few weeks ago.Anybody knows of a person let me know.


----------



## Grandpamoose (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm having an elk done by Lasting Memories Taxidermy in Charlevoix and the skin mounts of trout he does are wonderful. That's where I would go. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Two of the best anywhere; Paul Borkowski...Grand Rapids
Randy Budzynski.....Lansing.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Dont know where you are from and how far you want to drive. let us know and it will help in the search.


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

DFJISH said:


> Two of the best anywhere; Paul Borkowski...Grand Rapids
> Randy Budzynski.....Lansing.


 
I will second Randy Budzynski. He has taken several Masters ribbons during competition. His stuff is excellent!!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I have several samples from taxidermists in the Northerm Michigan area in my office. If you are in N Michigan send me a pm I will recommend a taxidermist.


----------

